# S7 Programmierer für ein großes attraktives Automotive Projekt gesucht



## expertservice (9 Oktober 2012)

Für einen Kunden von uns suchen wir einen qualifizierten SPS-Programmierer mit Kenntnissen im Bereich Siemens S7 Steuerung und WinCC flex.

Zu Ihren Aufgaben gehört die Softwareerstellung, die Vor-Inbetriebnahme und Inbetriebnahme beim Endkunden für ein Automotive-Projekt.

Der Einsatzort ist zunächst ab sofort für ca. 6 Wochen: Rheinland, 
im Anschluß für ca. 4 Wochen:                                       Süddeutschland,
ab Mitte Januar für ca. 8-12 Wochen:                             China/Shanghai


Wenn Sie Interesse an diesem Projekt haben setzen Sie sich bitte mit uns in Verbindung.

Gerne möchten wir Sie für unsere Idee und unser Konzept gewinnen. Ausführliche Informationen  über uns finden Sie unter www.myexpertservice.com. 

Bis dahin senden wir herzliche Grüße und wünschen Ihnen eine gute Zeit.



Nicole Dony

T : +49 5209 918 155
M: +49 151 5444 7620
E : dony@myexpertservice.com
F : +49 5209 919 929 9

expert service
Inh. Karsten Junger
Reilmannsweg 3
33333 Gütersloh
Germany

http://www.myexpertservice.com


----------

